# Nouvel iPad et Gopro hd 3



## Jultheyamakasi (31 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir à tous.
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un iPad 32 gb d'octobre 2012, donc avant  la sortie de l'iPad actuel avec la puce A6X. Sur le mien il me semble  qu'il s'agit de la puce A5X, mais sans certitude.
Je souhaite acheter la gopro HD3 black edition, dont voici les principales caractéristiques de capture vidéo:

http://fr.gopro.com/cameras/hd-hero3-black-edition#specs

Ma question: j'aimerai savoir si je pourrai importer et prendre en  charge ses vidéos en résolution "k", afin de pouvoir -au moins- les lire  sans difficulté, et à la rigueur en faire des montages via l'iPad.
Merci de m'avoir lu.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Jultheyamakasi (2 Février 2013)

Bon, personne m'a répondu donc j'ai fait le pas! Je l'ai acheté quand même.
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, l'iPad prend en charge sans problème toutes les résolution, excepté les 4k. Vous pouvez même faire des montages sur iPad avec des logiciels comme iMovie, et les exporter en 1080p.
Bonne journée.


----------



## kman (22 Décembre 2016)

Perso je fais des montage avec l'iPad et je les exporte en 4K (filmé avec iPhone ou iPad)


----------

